# Parallel Packers/bars



## airbus (Mar 17, 2011)

Sometimes I need to pack up a job on the mill table and not all Bright flat bar is the same thickness.

I got some large ball races about 100mm (4 inch) from a truck gearbox or diff etc and cut them in half, inner and outer so now have packers that are spot on size in pairs, being Horseshoe shape can use in mill vice or around a tee bolt, also they are hardened and cost nothing. Regards.


----------



## miker (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi airbus, what method do you use to cut them?


----------



## picclock (Mar 17, 2011)

I have found that the best way to make 'parallels' (cos they're not) is to sit two metal pieces in the vice with packing either side (I use HSS too blanks for packing) and mill them to the height required. As long as they are kept with the vice, and marked for orientation (I just stamp or scribe an R on the right hand side) they will always be truly parallel to the cutting axis.

Even after the purchase of an expensive (to me) hold down vice that was allegedly ground flat I still found about a 1 1/2 thou error over the 4". So if your always 'chasing the last thou' the above method works.

Best Regards

picclock

PS How did you cut that bearing ???


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 17, 2011)

An angle grinder with a thin disc should do the trick for cutting bearings.

Vic.


----------



## airbus (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, One of the small very thin discs on angle grinder, cuts really well, also good for cutting tool steel without heating it up too much.

Regards to all.


----------



## miker (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tip airbus. :bow:


----------



## mklotz (Mar 17, 2011)

The uncut bearings make nice part "elevators" on a rotary table to prevent the endmill from scarring the table top.


----------



## radfordc (Mar 17, 2011)

A friend gave me an 8" diameter race that works very well for tramming the mill. I can swing the DTI 360 degrees around the edge of the race.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 19, 2011)

A shop I worked in made thrust collars for IR compressors the tolerances were often very tight. the final step was grinding the surfaces parallel. I kept one of the scrap ones to use for tramming my x2. 
Tin


----------



## New_Guy (May 20, 2011)

radfordc  said:
			
		

> A friend gave me an 8" diameter race that works very well for tramming the mill. I can swing the DTI 360 degrees around the edge of the race.



Thats a great tip thanks im going to remember that :bow:


----------

